
Google Domains - HeinZawHtet
http://domains.google.com/
======
unwind
Posted yesterday in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7933870](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7933870).

------
thejosh
This has been submitted over and over again the last day or so.

See
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=domains#!/story/forever/prefix/0/d...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=domains#!/story/forever/prefix/0/domains.google.com)
for how people are trying to submit this....

~~~
vijayaggarwal
> [http://domains.google.com](http://domains.google.com)

> [http://domains.google.com/](http://domains.google.com/)

> [https://domains.google.com/](https://domains.google.com/)

> [http://domains.google.com/about/](http://domains.google.com/about/)

> [https://domains.google.com/about/](https://domains.google.com/about/)

> [https://domains.google.com/about//](https://domains.google.com/about//)

Seems like HN should add a few lines of code to its duplicate url check.

------
higherpurpose
Great, now MPAA (or ICE for that matter) will ask Google to completely censor
domains, too, and Google like a good media partner that they are, will do it.

~~~
tmikaeld
That is a whole other story than removing search results.

------
insky
Two pages with too many images and scant information.

Will there be a way to just configure/edit the DNS records?

What sets this service apart from other registrars?

------
asattarmd
Branded emails is the best thing Google offers now! I don't want to buy Google
Apps for my sideprojects.

------
vijayaggarwal
Here in India, and probably in other developing countries too, google is
making efforts to get small and medium businesses online. While it has offered
easy website creators, the hassles of purchasing a domain name make the task
difficult. This service will probably be used for offer integrated website
creation service. Of course, these websites will then be potential customers
of AdWords.

~~~
whocanfly
What problems are you talking about? I use Namecheap for my domains and never
faced any problem.

~~~
vijayaggarwal
In my original comment, I was not talking about poor service experience of
domain name registrars. I was instead talking about the difficulty faced by an
average SME owner in setting up DNS to point a domain to a hosted website.
Visual website builders allow them to build decent websites without
understanding a word of HTML. But when it comes to pointing their websites to
chosen domain names, they have to get into DNS settings interfaces of their
respective domain registrars and deal directly with terms like IP address,
A-record, CNAME, MX, etc. While google does offer instructions for major
registrars, it would be much better experience for these people if google does
the domain mapping itself instead of them having to read through technical
guides to do things they don't quite understand.

~~~
whocanfly
Agreed. DNS management is tricky. Interfaces are getting simple but not easy.

------
asattarmd
Looks like they don't offer ANAME or something similar.

------
infosecbuzz
I´m looking forward to getting my Google Dog in 2017.

------
ttty
Any invite code?

------
lubos
No, thanks.

